# Help with LRP sphere



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

I am setting up my sphere and can not seem to get it to the mode that is forward and brake only .It is set on reverse and I can not get it to turn off (the reverse)and it was like this out of the package .This is not the comp one anyone else had this problem?

Thanks Jake


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

OK went back through it and had to reverse my throttle setting and run back through the menu set it on the correct setting now it works but seems to be all or nothing. :drunk: 

Jake


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

sphere is a great BL speedo.i have been running mine for a year and a half untile last night when i tried to run a 3.5 with it.got 2 laps in and by by it burnt up.....looks like i will be out of BL for a few weeks.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

I run a GTB on my 13.5 and the Sphere on the 4300 as of rite now I like the sphere better.It is smaller and fits my KSG slider tray better in front of the left foam.

I think a few others have had a problem with the Sphere and the 13.5.As in burning them up.

What mode was it in sportsman,lowgrip or modified?

Jake


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

not a 13.5 a 3.5.they will only go down to a 5.5.i didnt realize that untile i burnt it up.o well, i will just run stock for the next couple weeks til i get it back.i usually run 4300 with it as well.


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh sorry 3.5 .

Jake


----------



## rwkracing (Jan 22, 2006)

Looking for ideas on how to set more brake at nuetral on transmiter going into turn on my touring car . ftc4 car,jrpro radio sphere com,4star very fast ,smooth.I set max brake on speedo, soften front spings, stiffen rear fast want car settle into corner faster.


----------



## mpangel02 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi i am have a problem with a sphere 2 star that wont go in to set up mode it just set there with the red light on when i turn on the switch then press the set up button for 3 seconds and let off it is still stays on red, if you can help please e-mail me at [email protected]
thanks


----------



## JDW (Oct 29, 2006)

Try blowing it out ,buttons may be stuck.

Jake


----------



## alexrckid (Jan 23, 2007)

mpangel02....had the same problem with my sphere/neo 2 combo. found the sphere "stuck" in some sort of set-up mode.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

mpangel02 - also try holding the button longer. Until the lights change. My LRP COMP takes a little longer than 3 seconds to switch.


----------

